# Whole home and a Pace 4111N Router



## chuckaluck (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm going to be changing wireless routers to a Pace 4111N. Internet is via ATT DSL. My current Whole home setup ( separate modem with a Cisco Valet router) is working fine. Is there anything I need to be wary of when swapping the modem/router. There is currently a DECA (black box) that is connected to the router via an ethernet cable. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

There should be no problem with the change of router. If your DVRs are on DHCP, reboot everybody after the router change and give them 20 minutes or so to find everybody.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's what I have, too, but it's under U-verse for some reason or other. It's just 2.8 megs download, but it works well enough for everything, and my HR34 is the bridge to it and the rest of my DVRs and one mini client. It's not listed as a modem in the GenieGo setup, but that's no problem if you don't have a GenieGo!


----------



## chuckaluck (Sep 21, 2007)

I just had to reset the network settings for each receiver and then each worked. Pretty simple.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Glad to hear. What speed do you get? Mine has been pretty solid, too.


----------

